#  Erste Hilfe >   Wespenstichallergie >

## edding2012

Hatte neulich einen Wespenstich erlitten und einen anaphylaktischen Schock erlitten. Nun muss ich stets ein Notfallset mit mir rumtragen. Leider bekomme ich das Emerade nicht und das Ersatzmedikament Fastjeak ist auch nicht zu bekommen. Welche Alternative gibt es sonst noch? Es ist sehr beängstigend, wenn man dringend benötigte Medikamente nicht bekommt. Vielleicht im Ausland?

----------


## josie

Hallo Edding!
Was sagt die Apotheke dazu, ihre Aufgabe ist es, das Medikament zu besorgen, ich würde in mehreren Apotheken anrufen.
Abgesehen davon würde ich nachfragen, wann es zur Verfügung steht? Vielleicht auch mal bei Internetapotheken nachfragen, schick sie dir per PN.

----------


## CleanTech2201

Ich würde erstmal die Apoteken im Umkreis abklappern. Eigentlich sollten die das Medikament besorgen können.
Mit welchem Grund haben sie es denn bisher erklärt?

----------


## Schlumpfine

es gibt im mom lieferengpässe bei den allergienotfallsets ... mehrere hersteller können seit monaten kaum bis garnicht liefern... angeblich soll es gegen ende september besser werden.  
(hab nen apotheker im bekanntenkreis) 
LG

----------


## edding2012

Vielen Dank für die Info.

----------

